# Can different litters share a growout cage?



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

If you have two litters of slightly different ages (say 6 weeks old and 8 weeks old), can they share one growout cage or will they end up fighting (or other problem).

Also, at what age do you separate does from bucks? I have heard 2 months to 3 months -- I can't figure out their gender at two months (newbie), so is there much risk of pregnancy before 3 months?

Thanks!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

they will not fight, but the larger ones will get more food. Include two dishes. unless you have a freak, rabbits usually cant get pregnant that young. usually 5 months in the danger zone for that.


----------



## notasnowballs (Dec 28, 2010)

I have split up young rabbits by sex and put them all together from different litters. My little guys have always been fine unless I put too many in one cage together. Then one or two get squeezed out for food... bad.


----------



## Rick Harvey (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree. If they're just a couple of weeks apart, should not make a difference. I've not had problems with them fighting when they're young. Wouldn't worry about seperateing does and bucks until 4-5 months. If you're raising them for meat, they will probably be butchered by then. Self feeders, and they should be able to get enough to eat. If you have very many, you may put another feeder in the cage.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

One time I left a litter of rabbits together until 15 weeks, at that point I butchered everything exceot one doe to keep as a breeder. Three weeks later she had a litter of kits on the wire. I wouldn't risk it if you do not have to, I never thought they would breed at 14 weeks but they did


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the helpful info. We would "harvest" them at 10-12 weeks depending on size, do it looks like we should be ok.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits says to separate at 3 months. 

I'm a newbie too and they were much easier to sex at 8 weeks than in prior weeks.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

i dont keep fryers long enough to worry about them breeding but if keeping potential breeders, they need to be seperated at 3 months of age. b/c they will breed that young. 

i mix pens all the time. but most all my litters are with in a few days of being the same age. even so, they should be fine. always use large self feeders for grow out pens. keep feeders full. that way there will be no competing for food.


----------



## Bluefirephoenix (Feb 19, 2013)

I can attest to being ablet o breed at 4 months and the buck was about 14 weeks. The litters survived much to my surprise I didnt' separate soon enough. Was going to do a colony then after the reality check with the predator situation built hutches and separated.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

My little colony has three litters born Jan. 13, Feb. 14 and last night (have to build a separate area for the buck, lol!) and the two older litters play and snuggle together nicely. The older litter is scheduled for processing this weekend or next depending on my time.


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

I just weaned 10 4 week olds and moved them in with the single 8 week old I had. I moved six first and left 4 with the doe for a few more days then the other 4. 

The older rabbit wanted to mate with every single new one, so I thought a larger number at a time would help. Took about 1 hour for everyone to calm down (they all had to get in on the act). 

They are all best buddies now. The single is headed out in a week or two.


----------

